# Official Grand Opening of Jayhawkoptics.com



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

i clicked and your counter rolled to 1.


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*just what I needed....*

Another place to spend money....:wink: 

Way to go, Jayhawk.....:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

jackdale1970 said:


> Another place to spend money....:wink:
> 
> Way to go, Jayhawk.....:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


At least you have admitted it, instead of being in denial.

I will pace you.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Hummmm. My binocs have suddenly dissapeared???:wink: 
What ones are your best compacts?


----------



## kstater (Feb 16, 2007)

*cool store....*

Could have used a different name.ukey: 

Shane


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

kstater said:


> Could have used a different name.ukey:
> 
> Shane


you know. I know it will pain some people to type the word jayhawk. They may cringe, but it will be well worth it.!:wink: 

It will not hurt forever!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

BlackTimber said:


> Hummmm. My binocs have suddenly dissapeared???:wink:
> What ones are your best compacts?


Of course the fury's are nice. The hurricanes are new and are pretty good.


----------



## kstater (Feb 16, 2007)

The site looks great! I will be in Emporia tomorrow for the bball substate. If i get up there soon enough i'll stop by.

Shane


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

NICE I like the picture on your home page of the mountains.:wink: AC


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

kstater said:


> The site looks great! I will be in Emporia tomorrow for the bball substate. If i get up there soon enough i'll stop by.
> 
> Shane



I will not be there.:sad: I will be heading to Iowa forthe Iowa Deer Classic.

Sorry.


----------



## kstater (Feb 16, 2007)

another time...


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

I was #39 and Ron you could of told me on the phone this morning......geewhiz do have to find out everything on AT LOL


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Crackers said:


> I was #39 and Ron you could of told me on the phone this morning......geewhiz do have to find out everything on AT LOL



I honestly did not know if I was going to have it ready or not by then. Did you =check out the links page Mike?


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

is their a way to demo (or at least look through) these binoculars? I can't find a single dealer around where I live. Boise, ID.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Same here*



archerycharlie said:


> NICE I like the picture on your home page of the mountains.:wink: AC


Looks good.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I grew up in eastern KS where there are a few trees and hills. My backyard never looked that good. I need to move back home!!! Nice site and good luck.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

:wink:


flintcreek6412 said:


> I grew up in eastern KS where there are a few trees and hills. My backyard never looked that good. I need to move back home!!! Nice site and good luck.



It is my secret place:wink: 

Thanks for all the comments.

Right now, there has been alot of lookers. 

First 3 customers that buy anything over $175 off the website will get a free Vortex Hat or Lenspen
thanks to all!

Ron


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done Ron, I just love my sidewinders, Thanks!!!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

BowSitter said:


> Well done Ron, I just love my sidewinders, Thanks!!!




thanks

Ron


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

That's great Ron!!!!!! My father-in-law was just checking out my sidewinders in a side by side comparison with my old bushnell trophy's. He will be paying you a visit soon :darkbeer: 
Ken


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

KU rocks :darkbeer:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

DanceswithDingo said:


> KU rocks :darkbeer:



yes they do!


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

DanceswithDingo said:


> KU rocks :darkbeer:


ukey:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh Michaelis said:


> ukey:


I know this is not turning into a border war!:wink:


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats Jayhawk,

I will contact you when I make my decision still debating on what we talked about before.


----------



## gibsonhoyt (Mar 17, 2005)

*Jayhawkoptics.com*

Rock Chalk Jayhawk Go KU!!

PU KSU!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

bornagain said:


> Congrats Jayhawk,
> 
> I will contact you when I make my decision still debating on what we talked about before.



sounds great. I appreciate the business and choosing jayhawkoptics

Ron


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> I know this is not turning into a border war!:wink:


More like a battle :tongue:


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Everytime I see this post it hurts.... I want a pair of Razors soooooooo bad.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

scottland said:


> Everytime I see this post it hurts.... I want a pair of Razors soooooooo bad.


I am sorry it hurts. When you are ready to lose the pain, let me know!:wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jayhawk said:


> I am sorry it hurts. When you are ready to lose the pain, let me know!:wink:


Razors are amazing.

ow.

ow.

ow.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

24TRYKONXL said:


> is their a way to demo (or at least look through) these binoculars? I can't find a single dealer around where I live. Boise, ID.


PM me what you are interested in and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

I received a set of 12x50 Vultures from Jayhawk today. They are Class-A binos. I'm really impressed with thier clarity for under $300.

Also, Jayhawk made special accomodation for my order, and got it here in about 5 days, even though he spent the weekend out of town.

I highly recommend him!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

:darkbeer: 


Sponsor sheet faxed in!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*JayHawk*

Hope goes well. If anyone ever wants an honest opionion on Vortex. Tell them to pm me.

I love my Vultures and Razors. Best binos I have ever owned. My last two years of 3d have been very succesfull. Vortex lets me see what Im aiming at.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Josh Michaelis said:


> ukey:


ditto:wink:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

rcmjr said:


> ditto:wink:


That was a heck of a big 12 championship game wasn't it!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Love my razors, one of the best values in the industry.......

And did any of you guys notice there is never to many pairs of vortex in the classifieds..........


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> Love my razors, one of the best values in the industry.......
> 
> And did any of you guys notice there is never to many pairs of vortex in the classifieds..........


There are a few, but they are to sell and upgrade to a better pair of Vortex Optics:wink:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

BlackTimber said:


> Hummmm. My binocs have suddenly dissapeared???:wink:
> What ones are your best compacts?


Hurricanes are real nice


----------

